# The pity of God



## Michael (Mar 13, 2005)

_"For the Lord was moved to pity by their groaning because of those who afflicted and oppressed them"_--Jgs 2:18 (ESV)

Q: is the Lord's mercy excited by pity? Does this promote "miserable sinner Christianity" (as quoted from the likes of C.S. Lewis and others)?


----------



## turmeric (Mar 14, 2005)

I think it's a unchanging quality of His-when He sees suffering He has pity. He is also merciful and just - these are unchanging qualities, I think. (Where's the Heresy Patrol when ya need 'em?)


----------

